
Ask HN: Product Needed – Willing to Pay - mangoleaf
I&#x27;m willing to pay for a product.<p>Product: Internet search engine<p>Features: Give me check boxes so I can select: No ads, No Javascript, no autoload vids, forum only, wiki only, .gov only, .edu only, .org only, etc. (ie quick, easy, granular control over my searches).<p>Code used: As lite as possible. No cutesy jiggly stuff. You can make modern design without all the JS and other crap. No tracking or other BS that you are going to sell to advertisers.<p>Revenue: I&#x27;ll pay right now. Use the WhatsApp model (before it got facephuqed) of a buck a year. Heck, I&#x27;d pay a buck a month easily.
======
krm01
What do you search for mostly? Would a vertical search engine work for you?

